
Doh.li: another public DNS over HTTPS server - jstanley
https://padlock.argh.in/2019/07/11/dns-over-https.html
======
jstanley
Key points:

> No logging, other than of cumulative aggregated statistics for load
> measurement.

> It’s not a forwarder; it performs DNS resolution itself.

You can use it by setting the DoH server in Firefox to [https://doh.li/dns-
query](https://doh.li/dns-query)

